# مهم جدا كل ما تحب ان تعرفه واكثر.. مناهج علمية متخصصة في شتى المجالات وباللغة العربية



## شكري المغرب (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
رابط خاص بالمناهج العلمية لكافة التخصصات
:30:باللغة العربية:30:
:85:
الرابط الخاص ويحتوي على مقررات قابلة للتحميل
:33:
http://www.cdd.tvtc.gov.sa/

لا تنسونا بالدعاء وبالتوفيق​


----------



## شكري المغرب (7 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
رابط خاص بالمناهج العلمية لكافة التخصصات
:30:باللغة العربية:30:
:85:
الرابط الخاص ويحتوي على مقررات قابلة للتحميل
:33:
http://www.cdd.tvtc.gov.sa/

لا تنسونا بالدعاء وبالتوفيق​*


----------



## الفراااتي (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك موفق بأذن الله


----------



## شكري المغرب (12 مايو 2010)

*:85::20:*​


----------

